# Fist attempt at selling



## AKHammonds (May 10, 2013)

Hello to all-
I am kind of new to this pen making, but I have an opportunity to sell my work in a gift shop. They want to know what I would charge for each pen.  The first order would be 50 and then more if they sell well. I have decided to use cigar kits and comfort kit. My question is where would be the cheapest source that would still have acceptable quality. I just finished 10 comfort pens I got from e-bay; they were cheap but half of them had slimline bands so any profit would have been lost in the time it took to make a new band???
Thanks
Allen


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 10, 2013)

If you make a custom band, you raise the price...I would say you make the price what the market would bear. I sell a Euro ballpoint with Irish bog oak in rhodium for $80.00 in an Irish boutique. I would sell it on my own for $50.00. How much marketing would you have to do to sell that many pens? You're probably saving money if you sold it to them for $10.00 less than you would on your own, but their customer may be willing to pay more from that seller. You are lucky to find a gift shop willing to purchase that many pens with out knowing they can sell even one.


----------



## nativewooder (May 10, 2013)

Make sure you get paid before you spend the money!


----------



## Smitty37 (May 10, 2013)

AKHammonds said:


> Hello to all-
> I am kind of new to this pen making, but I have an opportunity to sell my work in a gift shop. They want to know what I would charge for each pen.  The first order would be 50 and then more if they sell well. I have decided to use cigar kits and comfort kit. My question is where would be the cheapest source that would still have acceptable quality. I just finished 10 comfort pens I got from e-bay; they were cheap but half of them had slimline bands so any profit would have been lost in the time it took to make a new band???
> Thanks
> Allen


Talk to them about what kind of price they think pens will sell
at and see what you can do at that price.  Most of the kits available will probably work ok but your finish choices might be different for high prices than low.


----------



## thewishman (May 10, 2013)

My first choice for quality and price is Berea Hardwoods and their resellers - Exotic Blanks, Bear Tooth Woods, Arizona Silhouette. Craft Supplies is also good, but a bit more pricey.


----------

